# A polished turd



## island schwinn (Aug 23, 2017)

It can be done.I bought this a couple years ago and was really disappointed when it arrived.poor packing and many dents in the frame that weren't disclosed.all around bad deal.I decided to just go with it after considering parting it out for a while.I'm going to call it my 2:00 AM bike,because everything looks good at 2 when you're drunk.LOL.if you get within 10 feet,the dents are really apparent,so it'll get parked in the corner away from other bikes.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 23, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> It can be done.I bought this a couple years ago and was really disappointed when it arrived.poor packing and many dents in the frame that weren't disclosed.all around bad deal.I decided to just go with it after considering parting it out for a while.I'm going to call it my 2:00 AM bike,because everything looks good at 2 when you're drunk.LOL.if you get within 10 feet,the dents are really apparent,so it'll get parked in the corner away from other bikes.View attachment 665079



Looks good from here, awesome colors.


----------



## Dave K (Aug 23, 2017)

Nice deep colors.  I would roll it!!!!


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 23, 2017)

Love the color


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm sure most of us here would have no problem at all riding that with a big ole smile!! Looks great on my screen! Joe


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 29, 2017)

Took it for a spin with the Rolling Relics Saturday.rode nice.frame still needs some minor tweaking.


----------



## Brian (Aug 29, 2017)

I like it! It's a cool rider. Got character!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 29, 2017)

Now that's a good lookin' turd!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 29, 2017)

I'd ride that like I stole it and then put it away broke. .................................


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 29, 2017)

Nice! I wanted that bike bad last May!


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 29, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> Nice! I wanted that bike bad last May!



It might be for sale in the near future.I'll keep you in mind.


----------



## schwinnja (Aug 31, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> Took it for a spin with the Rolling Relics Saturday.rode nice.frame still needs some minor tweaking.View attachment 668078




Brian,
Never be seen riding that turd again.
After all, a polished turd is still a turd!
:eek:

John


----------



## BLWNMNY (Sep 9, 2017)

It looks good to me, I'd ride the heck out of that thing. I think I remember when that bike was for sale, I kept looking at it, I really like the double bar roadsters. And I really like that color combo on that one.


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 7, 2018)

Just a bit of bling to bring it up a notch.
Thanks to @Dave K for the screamin deal on the lights.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 7, 2018)

Love it!!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 7, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> Just a bit of bling to bring it up a notch.
> Thanks to @Dave K for the screamin deal on the lights.
> 
> View attachment 750105
> ...




Yeah Dave is a deal machine. Way to add a bit of lipstick to the polish with those lights, nicest turd in the Central Valley....


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 7, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> It can be done.I bought this a couple years ago and was really disappointed when it arrived.poor packing and many dents in the frame that weren't disclosed.all around bad deal.I decided to just go with it after considering parting it out for a while.I'm going to call it my 2:00 AM bike,because everything looks good at 2 when you're drunk.LOL.if you get within 10 feet,the dents are really apparent,so it'll get parked in the corner away from other bikes.View attachment 665079





Nice save!! 

Love the comment...."I'll get it parked in the corner, away from the other bikes"...

That ones a trouble maker for sure...anything could happen and I would hate to see an innocent bike get hurt.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Dec 8, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> Took it for a spin with the Rolling Relics Saturday.rode nice.frame still needs some minor tweaking.View attachment 668078



The frame needs tweaking? What is wrong with the frame?


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 8, 2018)

The rear is a little off,minor tweak should fix it.still rides nice as is.I just don't have the tools or arms to tackle it.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 17, 2019)

Wonder if anyone would want to buy this bike.without the lights though. Might try to sell it again.


----------



## island schwinn (May 16, 2020)

I ended up selling this to a friend, with full disclosure, and got it back a couple weeks ago. Decided to put a DD 2 speed and WD front brake. Pictures hopefully soon.


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 16, 2020)

I always thought that was a sharp looking bike.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 27, 2020)

I should have the wheelset back this weekend,then the fun of figuring out the DD 2 speed adjustments. Really looking forward to riding it again.


----------

